# Q and A



## liquidjesus

Now that its out, if you have questions you'd like to ask ask them. I know they can be drowned out in larger forums, or ignored.

Pictures, benchmarks, hardware tests, whatever you want to know, i'll do my best to help you out!

-Cheers


----------



## crashbang

I was looking at the htc dev site for the kernel source for the sprint evo 3d. I noticed that there are three different ones: the gsm version, mr version, and crc version. Obviously the gsm version is not the one I want, but what's the difference between the other two?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

As I understand it...

MR and CRC refer to ways in which the radio interference is managed.

MR is multi-way (multi-link, two-way) relay channel, essentially the device is assigned a signature which determines frequency modulation so that the tower can distinguish devices on a multi device environment. This allows many devices to communicate with a single node _simultaneously_.

CRC is cyclic redundancy check, this utilizes checksums to verify data integrity has not been compromised by interference from other devices.

An MR system is will be bogged down by congestion only when the the computational limits of the nodes have been exceeded as no devices will be transmitting either completely in phase or perfectly out of phase. However the likelihood of devices meeting these two conditions by chance is extremely low, so a CRC system is not very much more likely to be have interference issues.

Basically CRC is just in case there is interference and a MR system guarantees there will not be interference.

I could be wrong in my assumption that these standards apply to CDMA2000, and that they are what HTC is referring to.

I _think_ Sprint uses CRC.


----------



## crashbang

Oh wow. I know a lot less about hardware than I thought lol! Thank you for your explanation. I'm still such a n00b apparently


----------



## SuperDiva

@USS, yes you are corrtect sprint cmda's use CRC.


----------

